# Pro et perso : comment concilier les 2 avec du matériel Apple ?



## lobofakes (26 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

A titre personnel, j'utilise un Macbook Pro, un iPhone, des Airpods Pro et je vais bientôt acheter une Apple Watch (j'attends impatiemment la prochaine keynote). Je vais bientôt commencer un nouveau boulot et je vais à priori pouvoir prendre la panoplie Apple pour m'équiper : iPhone et Macbook.
C'est une toute petite association dont je serai le seul salarié et je vais donc un peu paramétrer tout ça moi-même.

J'aurais voulu avoir vos conseils et vos retours d'utilisateurs pour pouvoir travailler intelligemment avec tout ce matériel tout en cloisonnant pro/vie perso.

Ma première idée était bien sûr de créer un compte iCloud professionnel distinct mais du coup, est-ce que je pourrais quand même utiliser mes airpods perso avec mon iPhone pro ? Est ce que je pourrais avoir des notifications pro sur mon Apple watch perso (durant mes horaires de travail uniquement) ?

A contrario, est-ce qu'utiliser son compte iCloud perso pour le pro est une mauvaise idée ?

Merci à tous pour vos lumières et conseils éclairés,

Laurent


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2021)

lobofakes a dit:


> est-ce qu'utiliser son compte iCloud perso pour le pro est une mauvaise idée ?


Bonjour,
C'est une mauvaise idée... pour ton employeur, car il n'est plus vraiment le propriétaire des appareils quand ils sont liées à ton compte iCloud perso, mais puisque tu décides pour lui   
Par contre ta montre ne peut être liée qu'à un seul téléphone.


----------

